# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  الجناح الايس معذب الباكات مرتضى قله

## على الصغير

*


جناح المريخ الطائر مرتضى قلة ...
لاعب مراوغ و حريف و سريع جدا ...
هوايته المفضلة المراوغة ثم الانطلاق لاحراز الاهداف !
كان ضمن المنتخب الحائز على كاس الكاجامي 1986 (سيكافا
*

----------


## على الصغير

*


تسبب مرتضى قلة في فرتقة اشهر دفاع متناسق في صغير العرضة شمال .....سلسلة من المدافعين مروا و ساهموا في ما يمكن ان نطلق عليه حقيقة بالدفاع الفولازي ...
جميل , كمال سيماوي , شيخ ادريس كباشي , طارق احمد آدم , صلاح ابوروف و صديق الرميلة ....و الاخير كان الاسوأ حظأ ....فقد تسببت مباراة تاريخية في شطبه بسبب مراوغات قلة له و خسارة مزلة لصغير العرضة شمال من الزعيم تسببت في رمي الطابية الاولى للدفاع الفولازي الممتد !
قلة الذي وعد فأوفى ....و راهن بهزيمة صغير العرضة شمال ففعل و بهدل في تلك المباراة مدافع الهلال وليد النهضة رغم العنف اللا معقول الذي استخدمه ضده ...


*

----------


## على الصغير

*

المريخ في العام 1986 م
وقوف من اليمين : عصام الدحيش , بدر الدين بخيت , دحدوح , سامي عز الدين , بولس بابتس , أبراهومة المسعودية , نزار محمد الخليفة , قلة , جمال ابو عنجة .
جلوس من اليمين : إبراهيم عطا , عاطف القوز , مامون صابون , حامد بريمة , كمال عبد الغني , عيسى صباح الخير , كمال نوار , صديق العمدة .
*

----------


## على الصغير

*رحلة قصيرة مع اهداف الجناح الطائر مرتضى قلة ...

3 ابريل 1985 هدف في النيل الخرطومي - دوريا

6 اهداف في الدوري العاصمي لموسم 1985

4 اكتوبر 1985 هدف في هلال الابيض في كاس السودان

8 اكتوبر 1985 هدف في الملكية جوبا - هدف من ثمانية

17 اكتوبر 1985 هدفه الاسطوري من لعبته المفضلة في اتحاد بورتسودان في بورتسودان

15 مارس 1986 هدفه في التحرير

20 يوليو 1986 هدفه في التاج دوريا

30 يوليو 1986 هدفه في التاج الامدرماني

12 اغسطس 1986 هدف رائع في الاملاك

16 اغسطس 1986 هدف في مريخ كوستي وديا

6 اكتوبر 1986 هدف في الاتحاد في نصف نهائي دوري السودان

30 نوفمبر 1990 هدف من ستة نظيفة في العباسية دوريا

7 ديسمبر 1990 :
الهدف الاشهر لقلة
مباراة الرهان :
انتصر المريخ على صغير العرضة شمال بهدف دون مقابل احرزه النفاثة قلة في مباراة تعرض فيها للضرب المبرح من لاعب الهلال وليد النهضة و رغم الرقابة اللصيقة و الشديدة عليه وعد قلة فاوفى و احرز الهدف الوحيد في مباراة تم فيها طرد فوزي المضي بالبطاقة الحمراء لسوء السلوك ....

26 ديسمبر 1991 هدفه في التاكا كسلا في مباراة حبية على شرف احياء حملة الحصاد القومية ...
دخل المباراة 280 الف جنيه هو الاعلى في استاد كسلا حتى ذلك التاريخ ...
__________ 

*

----------


## على الصغير

*


المريخ في العام 1985 م :

وقوف من اليمين : بولس بابتس, المرحوم سامي عز الدين, عصام الدحيش, عاطف القوز, كمال عبد الغني, كمال 
نوار, حامد بريمة.
جلوس من اليمين : عادل أمين, جمال أبو عنجة, عيسى صباح الخير, مرتصى قلة, إبراهيم عطا
*

----------


## على الصغير

*كان واحدا من 11 لاعب مثلوا المريخ في مباراة و لعب فيها يسن في حراسة المرمى , المرحوم عبد القادر ضو البيت , جمال حسن , عاطف القوز , الطاهر مالك , كمال شناق , عادل عطا , مزمل , علي محمود , منتصر زيكو - في ايامه الاولى , و قلة هجوما 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*


إبراهيم عطا , أنور الشعله , عبد السلام حميده , عماد القوز , عطا أبو القاسم , المرحوم سامى عزالدين , عادل أمين , الحارس بولس , المرحوم الدكتور عمر عبد اللطيف , عصام الدحيش , إبراهومه
(جلا) , المرحوم صديق العمده , مرتضى قله , عاطف القوز , (الراحل نصرالدين القوز)
*

----------


## على الصغير

*


الفريق القومي السوداني :

وقوف من اليمين : توفيق فضل السيد, جمال أبو عنجة, بريش, جعفر عبد الرازق, حامد بريمة, صلاح محمود
جلوس من اليمين : منصور سبت, الصادق اسماعيل, طارق أحمد أدم, عادل امين, طارق أحمد ادم, صديق الرميلة, مرتضى قلة
*

----------


## على الصغير

*


الفريق القومي السوداني :



وقوف من اليمين : توفيق فضل السيد, جمال أبو عنجة, بريش, جعفر عبد الرازق, حامد بريمة, صلاح محمود
جلوس من اليمين : منصور سبت, الصادق اسماعيل, طارق أحمد أدم, عادل امين, طارق أحمد ادم, صديق الرميلة, مرتضى قلة
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*شوف عيني العملية العملها في صديق الرميلة اتخيل لي لي هسي بشتكي من وجع الضهر منها ده كلو كوم ومحجوب بتاع الموردة كوم تاني
*

----------


## زول هناك

*فعلا وجات النغمة المعروفة في فرتقت دفاع الهلال 
  فرتقت الشلة يا قلة    / فرتقت الشلة يا قلة 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب علي الصغير على سيرة الجناح الطائر مرتضى قله
لاعب فذ عجز المريخ من بعده في الاتيان بجناح ايسر يفوقه او حتى يعادله في الموهبة سواء وطني او اجنبي

*

----------


## طارق حامد

*تحياتي الحبيب على الصغير على المجهود المقدر والخدمة التوثقية المميزة واصل هذا التميز فانت مشروع لموثق مريخ عظيم
*

----------


## الامير بارسا

*يا سلام ياابو علوه
ذكرتنا الزمن الجميل
*

----------

